# bass pro has walther p99 c AS



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

for $619..
i thought that was expensive until a local guy wanted to charge me $665..

gun show is coming to vegas march 17-18...would like to see what they offer.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There in the high fives to over six here in Florida at the shows. Good luck.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

The P99c is priced in the mid 500's in Ohio.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Basically $570-590 in S. Ga. for either the P99c/AS, or the full sized P99/AS.

That's the bad news. The good news is that my dealer had absolutely no problem finding me the "AS" models..

JP


----------

